# Aberdeenshire Calling



## MarkA (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello,

I am about to buy a van that I am going to semi-convert into a camper.  I say 'semi' as I still would like to be able to use it as a van on the odd occasion.   I work a 4 on 4 off shift pattern and would like to get away on my days off, probably up to the Highlands.  I also have relatives in Sussex that I will be visiting so am interested in all the spots to park up for the night.  At one point I was an HGV driver,  so I will have to rack my brains to remember some good parking spots to share!

Mark


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 17, 2007)

wecome aboard this great site keep us upto date on your build  graham2


----------



## Trevor (Oct 17, 2007)

MarkA said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am about to buy a van that I am going to semi-convert into a camper.  I say 'semi' as I still would like to be able to use it as a van on the odd occasion.   I work a 4 on 4 off shift pattern and would like to get away on my days off, probably up to the Highlands.  I also have relatives in Sussex that I will be visiting so am interested in all the spots to park up for the night.  At one point I was an HGV driver,  so I will have to rack my brains to remember some good parking spots to share!
> Mark


Hi MarkA,
If you had a sat nav when you were a lorry driver you would not have to remember you could have stored them in the sat nav for future reference, helps if you have a memory like a sive like me


----------

